# What's your favorite Sheep breeds?



## 77Herford (Dec 24, 2011)

Kathadins and Black Faced Dorpers I have and like.


----------



## SheepGirl (Dec 25, 2011)

I love the half Babydoll Southdown half Montadale ewe I have (and the ewes my neighbor had...he sold them at auction because he's moving and he downsized his herd to just his purebred Babydolls). They are all very prolific, fertile, and excellent mothers. They have a good growth rate and are heavy milkers (my ewe's udder is well below her hocks up to two weeks before lambing). They also have the clean faces and legs of a Montadale so you don't have to worry about shearing their legs or their faces (or worry about them becoming wool blind). They are an average size sheep weighing 130-160#. (My ewe (avatar) is on the heavier side, and usually is 150-160#).

But I do _really_ want to get some Katahdins. That will be the next sheep I get.


----------



## EllieMay (Dec 25, 2011)

There are SO MANY wonderful sheep breeds!

But I gotta say Katahdins are my fav!


----------



## Royd Wood (Dec 25, 2011)

Romney


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Dec 25, 2011)

Well, my favorite sheep breed is the breed I happen to have currently when asked.    I have had Hampshires, Southdowns, Romneys, Suffolks, and worked on farms that owned a few Horned Dorsets and lots of Montadales.  Out of all those breeds, the ones I personally wouldn't own are the Dorsets and Montadales.  Oh, and I boarded a few Katahdins for a little while.  I love Romneys, and I love Southdowns.  They're my favorites right now, with the Southdowns being the most favorite.    If I ever got hair sheep, I'd probably try Dorpers, or maybe a Dorper/Kat cross.


----------



## RustyDHart (Dec 25, 2011)

Scottish Blackface.......


----------



## purplequeenvt (Dec 26, 2011)

I love (and have) the stylish Border Leicester! But I also really want to get Dorpers. 











This is the closest I've gotten to having a Dorper......a Border Leicester/Dorper X


----------



## equinecpa (Dec 29, 2011)

I love the painted desserts -they're a great low maintenance sheep.  No tail docking, no shearing, not disease prone and they are so colorful.  Here's a few of mine:

Here's my young ram - he's 7 months old here:






A couple of ewes with lambs (the lambs are twins and belong to the Champagne colored ewe)


----------



## charlie01 (Jan 19, 2012)

Merino's


----------



## TexasShepherdess (Jan 20, 2012)

Love my dorpers and white dorpers..





Afew of my sheep have some Kat mixed in with them..but I do prefer my dorpers. They are SO EASY to care for and handle..(mabey I am used to horses and cattle) and keep super well on very little.


----------



## Beekissed (Jan 20, 2012)

I like most any of the hair breeds except the white Dorpers.   If I had to choose any one kind I'd choose Katahdins but I really like the Kats crossed with the other hair breeds also.  

I'd really like to have a Katahdin herd with either a BB or Painted Desert Sheep ram ram to breed over them.


----------



## 77Herford (Jan 20, 2012)

Dorpers are nice.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 20, 2012)

Kathadins and Dorpers!  Let's see if I can post a funny photo of our previous ram (got dangerous and now have a new ram) and his love object...


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 20, 2012)

okay...let me try that again...sigh...


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 20, 2012)

nuts!!!!  Worked the last time I followed sheepgirl's instructions...have to go back and reread that


----------



## DonnainIdaho (Jan 20, 2012)

77Herford said:
			
		

> Kathadins and Black Faced Dorpers I have and like.


That is what I have also.  I like them. They are pretty low maintenance.  And eat weeds like goats.

I have never had sheep before so these are the only breeds I have experience with.


----------



## 77Herford (Jan 20, 2012)

DonnainIdaho said:
			
		

> 77Herford said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, these are my first too.  They eat like a lawnmower well just about anything in their path.  Kat x Dorper mixes seem to be popular.  I like several wool breeds but I don't want to shear them, though I recently got two Black Welsh ewes but it won't be too much hassle to cut them in the spring.


----------



## 77Herford (Feb 4, 2012)

With more research I keep changing my mind.  I want more Sheep.


----------



## RemudaOne (Feb 4, 2012)

These are my first sheep, but I am liking my dorpers.






ETA: Six week old ewe lamb


----------



## Beekissed (Feb 5, 2012)

Very sturdy lambs and nice looking ewes!


----------



## EllieMay (Feb 5, 2012)

Beekissed said:
			
		

> Very sturdy lambs and nice looking ewes!


*x2 *


----------



## Remuda1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Not sure if y'all are referring to my ewes and lambs or not .  But if you are....Thanks!  I love sharing pics of my sheep.  I was thinking today while I was watching two bottle babies jumping and running around that I was standing there smiling like an idiot.... Oh well, I guess it could be a lot worse.  I hope you'll forgive me, but here's a couple more pics.

Some of the girls






Haha, they're best sides!  Sorry girls 





This is my ram.  I always think of "Ramalambadingdong" when I think of him. He's a good boy and so far, I am liking the lambs he's throwing


----------



## Erins Little Farm (Feb 5, 2012)

SUFFOLKS!!!


----------



## 77Herford (Feb 6, 2012)

Remuda1 said:
			
		

> Not sure if y'all are referring to my ewes and lambs or not .  But if you are....Thanks!  I love sharing pics of my sheep.  I was thinking today while I was watching two bottle babies jumping and running around that I was standing there smiling like an idiot.... Oh well, I guess it could be a lot worse.  I hope you'll forgive me, but here's a couple more pics.
> 
> Some of the girls
> http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g68/remuda1/untitled010412c.png
> ...


Black faced Dorpers, right.


----------



## Waterfall (May 3, 2012)

I like Sheep with Horns..maybe a Merino type.


----------



## BrownSheep (May 3, 2012)

Waterfall said:
			
		

> I like Sheep with Horns..maybe a Merino type.


Kind of like this?


----------



## pinoak_ridge (Dec 25, 2012)

In my lifetime we have had about 8 different sheep breeds running on the farms.   We are located in Tennessee and the weather here gets hot, wet and windy.  I have to say that Katahdins are by far the best breed for us.  They are so easy to keep on good grass, are wonderful mothers, disease and parasite resistant, come in a variety of colors and are easy to manage.     Have a friend that raises some nice black faced Dorpers & Kat/Dorper crosses.  They grain their sheep but they are hefty buggers.


----------



## alsea1 (Dec 28, 2012)

My favorite is American Black belly.  Next to that is Katahdin.  
I would post a pic but have no clue how.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Dec 28, 2012)

I have  a few different breeds that are my fav!!!!!
Rambouillet, Cheviot, Tunis, and Canadian Arcotts!!!!!!

Tunis:






[/img]

Rambouillet:






[/img]

Cheviot:






[/img]

Canadian Arcott:






[/img]


----------

